# Whale auto-fill system



## candv (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry to be think but can anyone explain what a "Whale auto-fill system with mains waterline & auxiliary tank" is. Couldn't find any info on the Whale web site. Wondered if it is these systems that I've seen where you connect a water barrel outside the MH (similar to caravans). If so does it mean that you can fill the tank as normal and then use a barrel to virtually increase the volume?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Not meaning st sound rude but "Why bother?" It is easier to top up the tank with a watering can than mess about with a pump and barrel.


----------



## candv (Apr 18, 2009)

We go to several festivals and can be quite a distance from the water so a can is not really practical. We have a water hog which is great. However we are looking to change our van and the Elddis 140 has a water tank 3/4 the size of our current one which we fill taking 1.5 barrels. (2 trips to the water source) so if we can fill the tank and then refill the barrel it would be the same for us.
Also I was just curious about what the Whale auto-fill system is because I couldn't find any info.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

candv said:


> We go to several festivals and can be quite a distance from the water so a can is not really practical. We have a water hog which is great. However we are looking to change our van and the Elddis 140 has a water tank 3/4 the size of our current one which we fill taking 1.5 barrels. (2 trips to the water source) so if we can fill the tank and then refill the barrel it would be the same for us.
> Also I was just curious about what the Whale auto-fill system is because I couldn't find any info.


I would look on ebay or try CAK tanks and get an extra water tank if it will fit. If fitted correctly you wouldnt need an extra pump. There are all sorts of shapes of tank, so you should find one to fit.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's almost the same as the standard caravan filler system with the submersible pump that you drop in the water hog.

*BUT *. . . . Caveat Emptor!! 8O 8O

If you have one of these fitted you can't use any other method for filling - well, not without a lot of hassle anyway.

That includes a hosepipe - it can be done but needs special (expensive) fittings.

Suffice it to say that AutoSleepers fit them as standard on the Nuevo II . . . but not on ours. I asked for the bog standard Fiamma filler cap instead. Far more versatile.

Only you can decide though.

Dave


----------

